# folic acid contains lactose and sucrose?



## Yan (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi all,
We are planning to start a family late next year and my doctor has just started me on Folic Acid 5mg BUT on the box it says it contains lactose and sucrose.

Is this correct? Will it make my gloucse level rise? Or are there ones without the added lactose and sucrose?

I am a little hesitant to start the tablets, any advice appreciated.  

Type 2, diagnosed in August 18, HbA1c 47


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2018)

I should imagine the quantities are very small, I have been on them for around 4 months as I was low in Folic acid  I didn’t notice any rise in my BG levels.  I am also lactose intolerant and they didn’t affect me.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 26, 2018)

A lot of meds contain lactose and/or sucrose, and it's not normally in a large enough quantity to be a problem for blood sugar levels.  You could ask your pharmacist whether there are ones without, quite often these things vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, but tbh if it were me I'd just take the ones you've got.  I have to avoid allergens in some meds, which means I can't avoid lactose and sucrose as well, as I wouldn't have any options left, and I've not noticed any effect on my blood sugar.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi @Yan I never really noticed any impact on my levels. Its not like those pesky cough and cold remedies which might as well be made of honey! 

Did you ask at the chemist?


----------

